# Crown XTi 1000



## tcarcio

Does anyone here own this amp and if so what is your opinion on it as far as quality and true power. I just bought one in excellent condition for $230.00 This will go to run my front towers. Thanks.http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.crownaudio.com/amp_htm/xti.htm&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=3&usg=AFQjCNHHH_rlbk7xkeHxeC3EDw28TrMp0g I am also looking at a cts 600 for around the same price.


----------



## tonyvdb

You cant go wrong with using a Crown. They make a solid and reliable amp. with lots of headroom.


----------



## tcarcio

Good to hear. I have to correct myself, I just bought the CTS 600 and I am looking at the XTi 1000 for my 2nd sub. I know I will need different cables to hook this up to my towers so I should see what I will need in the cable forum.


----------



## tcarcio

I just talked to a tech over at Crown and he said in order to get full power out of these type of amps I need to raise the output voltage or my pre outs. They put out 335mv and in order to get full power out of the amp it needs 1.4v so he suggested I order these.http://www.directproaudio.com/product.cfm?directid=24965 He was very helpfull and very educated in all things audio. Also he was very friendly and told me to call him back anytime with any question I might have.:clap:


----------



## salvasol

tcarcio said:


> I just talked to a tech over at Crown and he said in order to get full power out of these type of amps I need to raise the output voltage or my pre outs. They put out 335mv and in order to get full power out of the amp it needs 1.4v ...


I'm not using an external amp for my front speakers, but I've been thinking to maybe get one in the future :yes:

After reading this; if I understand correctly, anybody who is uses an external amp through the AVR pre outs need to use this to get full power from the amp; or is just for Crown amps??? 

I want to be prepared for when the day I get my amp raying: comes ... :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb

salvasol said:


> After reading this; if I understand correctly, anybody who is uses an external amp through the AVR pre outs need to use this to get full power from the amp; or is just for Crown amps???


It depends on the amp. Some have unbalanced and balanced inputs so then its not an issue but in the crown's case you need a transformer to properly boost the signal as it only has balanced inputs.
My Samson amp has both RCA unbalanced and 1/4" (Tip-Ring-Sleeve) balanced inputs most will use XLR inputs as well and no RCA connectors.

This is what the back usually looks like:








Or This:


----------



## salvasol

tonyvdb said:


> It depends on the amp. Some have unbalanced and balanced inputs so then its not an issue but in the crown's case you need a transformer to properly boost the signal as it only has balanced inputs...


So, if the amp has the RCA (unbalanced???) I will be fine??? ... or not all RCA input are the same??? :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb

salvasol said:


> So, if the amp has the RCA (unbalanced???) I will be fine??? ... or not all RCA input are the same??? :huh:


If it has RCA or 1/4" Tip-Sleeve inputs you will be fine with the standard output from your receiver.


----------



## tcarcio

Just so I am sure a balanced signal is more stable than an unbalanced signal correct, or does it make a difference at all?


----------



## salvasol

tonyvdb said:


> If it has RCA or 1/4" Tip-Sleeve inputs you will be fine with the standard output from your receiver.


Thank you ... :T


----------



## tonyvdb

tcarcio said:


> Just so I am sure a balanced signal is more stable than an unbalanced signal correct, or does it make a difference at all?


For home audio it really does not matter. A balanced signal has a higher level output and has the shield completely separate from the positive and negative (3 conductors), thus can run longer distances and will pick up far less interference over those distances.


----------



## tcarcio

Thanks, I am going with the balanced cables anyway so I ordered them up and will enjoy my new additions.


----------



## salvasol

tcarcio said:


> Thanks, I am going with the balanced cables anyway so I ordered them up and will enjoy my new additions.


Out of curiosity???

What speakers do you have??? ... What are you using currently to power them??? ... Why are you adding the external amp??? :hide:

Have fun with your new toy :T


----------



## tcarcio

I am running a pair of Cambridge soundworks Towers that I bought about 9 years ago and I love them. I am useing a Pioneer Elite Vsx 81txv and it is fine but I wanted to go with some seperate amps to up the wattage. I bought 2 amps, both Crowns. I will use the Cts 600 for my mains going from 120w per channel to 300w and I will be useing the Xti 1000 for a second sub that is not being used at the moment and that will be bridged to give me 1400w to run it.:yay:


----------



## salvasol

tcarcio said:


> ... I will use the Cts 600 for my mains going from 120w per channel to 300w ....:yay:


I'll be waiting for your comment on the new sound ... I'm using a 140WPC AVR, and sometimes I want to add an external amp to run my fronts too, but I've been holding that thought because of the :spend: ... :yes:


----------



## tcarcio

Well keep an eye on Ebay because I bought the Cts for 250.00 and it retails for 1180.00. The tech at Crown said I got a steal so I am happy about that.:clap:


----------



## salvasol

tcarcio said:


> Well keep an eye on Ebay because I bought the Cts for 250.00 and it retails for 1180.00. The tech at Crown said I got a steal so I am happy about that.:clap:


He lied .... :yes:

Here is the MSRP http://www.crownaudio.com/pdf/127162.pdf :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol

I had the oportunity to get a CE1000 (after looking at it online I'm sure it was the model) at Sam Ash ... it was the floor model; they asked me for $249 - $279 (original price $500+) but I never got it ... maybe someday I will get an external amp :bigsmile: ... specially with a killer deal like the one you got :yes:


----------



## tcarcio

salvasol said:


> He lied .... :yes:
> 
> Here is the MSRP http://www.crownaudio.com/pdf/127162.pdf :bigsmile:


But he lied in a good way..............:bigsmile:


----------



## exojam

I have a Crown Xti and will be replacing it when the opportunity arises. You may be better off with a EP2500 (which is also cheaper). According to some tests performed on it, it drops like a rock below 50 HZ. This was mentioned to Crown who pretty much let the issue drop.

http://www.crownaudio.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2438


----------



## tcarcio

I have read the same reports. I have decided to go with 2 Cts 600's. I got both for $525.00. I haven't heard anything bad about them except that people would prefer XLR instead of pheonix connectors but it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## gamedog44

Hey I ordered the XTI2000 last week to hook up to my mains for more power when listening to 2 channel music.I currently have a Denon 3808ci 130 wpc and with the XTI2000 rated at 475wpc at 8ohms this should boost my sound level 10 db !!.I expect much more punch and headroom driving my JBL L890'S.I also hear the bass reproduction is superb with these amps.Not bad for a 500.00 investment.Will post up again after i hook up amp and test it out with some Miles Davis,John Coltrane,Jimi Hendrix,Joe Satriani,Al Dimeola, Mahavishnu orchestra,and of course Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here:bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats on the new toy. I am sure you will love that amp. I guess you have some nice EQ control with that amp so let us know how you like it.:clap:


----------



## SubMan

I use a Mackie FR1200 which has the higher voltage inputs, but was able to adjust the SONY receiver sub output level to compensate (my subs are pretty efficient). Just had to use the rca to TR 1/4 phone jack. Also, see below, off of WIKIpedia
Line levels and their nominal voltage levels.

Use Nominal level Nominal level, VRMS
USA professional audio	+4 dBu	1.228 (approximate)
Consumer audio −10 dBV	0.316


----------



## gamedog44

tcarcio said:


> Congrats on the new toy. I am sure you will love that amp. I guess you have some nice EQ control with that amp so let us know how you like it.:clap:





SubMan said:


> I use a Mackie FR1200 which has the higher voltage inputs, but was able to adjust the SONY receiver sub output level to compensate (my subs are pretty efficient). Just had to use the rca to TR 1/4 phone jack. Also, see below, off of WIKIpedia
> Line levels and their nominal voltage levels.
> 
> Use Nominal level Nominal level, VRMS
> USA professional audio	+4 dBu	1.228 (approximate)
> Consumer audio −10 dBV	0.316


I had some problems with ground loop hum when I first installed the amp.I bought a Hum-X hum eliminator from ebtech to plug my power strip into.I then bought an ART-DTI hum eliminator which I installed between the reciever pre-outs and amplifier inputs.No more hum.The sound is just unbelievable.I cannot turn the volume on the AVR past -10db or I might blow the windows out of my house !!:yikes:I have both the left and right gains on the amp turned all the way up.Would I be able to lower the gains and have equal distribution of the volume controll with a line level shifter ??Anyway I really am happy I bought this amp.The bass from the front mains seems to have virtually doubled.Also I know the Crowns are dependable and durable as a friend of mine is in a rock band that has played at least 2 gigs a month for about 15 years now running only Crown amps and no problems.


----------



## salvasol

gamedog44 said:


> ...I have both the left and right gains on the amp turned all the way up.Would I be able to lower the gains and have equal distribution of the volume controll with a line level shifter ??...


I recall reading that to take full advantage of the amp the gain needs to be in the full open position :yes: ... unless you have a problem matching the speaker output :bigsmile:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

gamedog44 said:


> I cannot turn the volume on the AVR past -10db or I might blow the windows out of my house !!:yikes:I have both the left and right gains on the amp turned all the way up.Would I be able to lower the gains and have equal distribution of the volume controll with a line level shifter ??


If "can't turn the volume on the AVR past -10 dB or so" means you now can't turn the volume up very high compared to before, then you probably have the gains on the amp set to high. 

The gains are there to compensate for a variety of input signal levels. If the amp gets full output with say, a 1.5 volt signal, and whatever is connected in front of it - let's say it's a pre amp - also puts out a maximum 1.5 volt signal, then you would need to have the amps'sgains turned full open. 

However, if the pre amp puts out a 4-volt signal, then it's going to clip the amp's inputs, and the amp's gains need to be turned down to compensate.

Practically speaking, you don't want the amp's gains set so high that your pre amp's volume control is forced to operate in a limited range - like if the maximum volume setting you would ever use is acheived at only 25% of the pre amp's volume control's range, for instance. This makes fine volume adjustments difficult.

Make sense? 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ikant

tcarcio said:


> I just bought one for $230.00


That's a steal... When it comes to Crown, QSC and Crest Audio, just can't go wrong... :nerd:


----------



## ikant

If you don't mind, where did you purchase the amp from?? With CROWN amps, they offer an incredible warrant [even when purchased used]. Look into it if the tech didn't already explain it. It's the best in the industry IMO.


----------



## tcarcio

I got the amp off of ebay so I got a doa warranty but I never asked if the warranty from the manufacturer was still valid or transferable.


----------



## ikant

Ok thank you TC. Getting a warranty for a used CROWN from the original owner [if they didn't submitted the warranty information] would be difficult. But it still wouldn't hurt to still inquire with CROWN for out of warranty coverage. It's a 3 year warranty. I believe it may be extended to 5 years--not sure. :duh:

Here is how great their warrant coverage is. A DJ was doing a poolside gig, After the party, while loading up all the equipment, the CROWN amp [somehow] fell into the pool. He calls CROWN, explains what happened,....and CROWN says, ship the amplifier. CROWN replaced the amp for FREE--of course it was under warranty. But neither CREST Audio<---[I'm partial :R ], QSC, Yamaha, EV or any other PRO amp manufacturer offers that kind of coverage. 

CROWN amps are considered to be 



 **I'm more than positive you will try this with you amp--though I'm quite sure if it was still under warranty CROWN will provide a welcome peace of mind. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## tcarcio

Thanks Ikant, that is pretty impressive to see that these Crowns can take the abuse and keep on performing. I am very happy that I chose to go with Crown for my system. Well all except my subs which I power with the behringer ep-2500.


----------



## ikant

Here is the best warranty in the industry...

*Crown "No Fault" Warranty Guarantee:*

_Unlike other manufacturer’s limited warranties, Crown guarantees that your new amplifier will meet or exceed original specifications for a full three years of ownership. During this time, if your amplifier fails, for any reason, it will be repaired or replaced at our expense. This includes parts, labor and round-trip (ground transportation) shipping, even a shipping carton should you need one.
_
I may be partial to Crest Audio (before they merged up with Peavey), but CROWN takes the cake, champagne and showgirls home after the party... :yes:

Oh yea, another reason not to turn the gains full "clockwise", is because you also increase the noise floor of the amplifier itself. Less UNWANTED sound the better... :demon:


----------



## ikant

Got my XTi 1000 and Crest LA-601 last week :yay2: . Too bad now waiting for the banana plugs for the Crest--though I had some extras in the junkbox :hissyfit:


----------



## ISLAND1000

The XTi 1000 was tested on AVS forum and found to under perform at 50 hz and below but came close to advertised output at 50hz and up.
Running the XTi "wide open" is the recommended procedure by Crown. The control on the front panel, only controls the INPUT signal NOT the speaker outputs. All volume control should be done at your pre amp.
No one here has made much mention of the included PEQ ability of the XTi series, it is excellent.


----------



## tcarcio

ikant said:


> Got my XTi 1000 and Crest LA-601 last week :yay2: . Too bad now waiting for the banana plugs for the Crest--though I had some extras in the junkbox :hissyfit:


Great, let us know what you think of the crest. I almost bought one a few months back but opted for the crown cts-600 instead.


----------



## ikant

I believe you're [much] better off with the Crown CTS series over the Crest Audio LA series--much more modern technology when you consider the Crest Audio LA series is over 10 years old.


----------



## ikant

You know there was a story I have shared with many people for years... Back in 1996 there was a block party we were setting up for. One of the guys was unable to bring his Crest CA-9, so another DJ brought a Peavey [which was something like 500w/ch @ 8--it was a big 3 rack space amp] to run one of the Vega SL-36's. Almost immediately a contest for bragging rights ensued--Crest vs. Peavey. So we told him (for kicks) :rofl: that even our LA-601 [which was used for tweeter stacks in a 4-way system] sounded better than his Peeeeeeeavey.

In no time we had the test setup and ready to go. Now, we had about 12 to 15 other people ready to listen [in amusement]. We chose a Latin track, same crossover point, no EQ or signal processors and let it rip. The Peavey was up first, and no doubt it thumped hard. Then it was time for the '601. Of course it didn't have the headroom of the Peavey, BUT it had a DEEPER and more DEFINED low-end. We switched to the Peavey again, and then back to the LA-601--did this about 4 times. 

Everyone who was standing around heard the same thing...the '601 sounded much better into the sub--can all of us be wrong, including the Peavey DJ?? :hail: Since then I've always told people looking for a power amp that sound quality is just as important, if not MORE important than raw power ratings. THD, damping factor, etc. should be reviewed. Listen to a Crown Reference 1 or 2 and you will hear some incredibly detailed lowend--with a Damping Factor >10000:1 it's expected. 

The party went on without a hitch and the DJ with the Peavey replaced it with a Crest Audio CA9 [followed by a CA12]. Ironicly, Peavey bought Crest Audio some years ago. addle:

I've always been partial to Crest Audio and Crown amps. I've never incorporated QSC's in any of my racks, but many of my Jamaican DJ friends [and family] do and the sound is sick!! :hsd: 

Hope to have the extra banana plugs and more 12AWG cable soon to run the '601 the way I want to. I did hear something shifting around when I tilt the '601 from one side to another. So, popped it open, took it apart and found a small screw rolling around the transformer. Another point I suggest to people who purchase used gear, check it out before you plug it in--tilt the unit back and forth to check for anything loose. I also saw how dirty/dusty the heatsinks, fan, caps, board, electrical leads, etc. were and decided to clean 'em all well and good.

Of course I believe, "you get what you pay for", BUT [like anything else] there is a point of diminishing return [for the (individual) APPLICATION INTENDED]... :nerd:


----------



## ikant

Ooops... I had a brain-fart :duh: and have to correct myself. I have had a QSC amp--the PLX1202...and loved it addle:


----------



## psg

The manual doesn't say much about the PEQ features. Can you EQ a sub with it? Can you use REW on it?
I suppose the below 50 Hz issue means it shouldn't be used as a sub amp anyway?


----------



## JoeESP9

The method I use to set input level controls on Crowns is to turn my preamp volume control to the highest I use it. I then turn the input controls on the Crown up until I'm at the loudest volume I use ~110dB). This method requires a meter. 

You can come fairly close by setting the input controls to 2 or 3 O'clock. If the clip indicators light at higher volumes turn them down to 1 O'clock. If the clip indicators never come on, turn the input controls up. With home gear a little tweaking is usually necessary. It may take a day or so of small adjustments. Once you have them dialed in no further adjusting will be needed.

My Crowns start to clip at a measured ~110dB at nine feet from my speakers. This is plenty loud for me. Of course this only happens when driving my ESL's. When driving my subs I've never clipped them. My subs are much less power hungry than my stats.


----------



## psg

So you don't experience the problem listed above for driving a sub? (i.e. under 100W max output at 20 Hz into 4 ohms)


----------

